# Pine knoll shores



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Departing Pennsylvania tomorrow morning to spend a couple weeks at pine knoll shores. 

Haven't seen a lot of reports but I will do my best to update my progress or lack there of daily.

Any current info out there appreciated.


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

Haven't been in two weeks because of work and life but there were some nice mullet and pomps around. Plenty of fleas last time I was down too.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Water is all muddy thanks to Colin


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Last weekend was a little slow. Friday night had high tide at 8pm so that's when we had the most luck. Monster mullets biting on shrimp. Not much luck on sand fleas but they were A TON everywhere.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Speck water is really clear as of last night. Caught 5-6 quality mullets one was about a pound and a half or so. All on shrimp, fleas were pecked at by pins. 

Time to go down give it a shot but looks like ride is low.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Just up from beach and watching kids in the pool. 

6 sea mullet in the 12-15 inch range really good quality fish. All released. My surprise catch was an 18 inch speckled trout... Looked like a fat fall fish. All fish on shrimp and flouro rigs.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Thought this would be fun and would love people's opinions on where or how they would fish the beach area I have.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Woopppps that was my trout...

Here is the beach


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Can't tell if it is a dirt line or a sand bar but if it is a bar I would be fishing in front of the house with the red roof or the one to the left of it.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> Can't tell if it is a dirt line or a sand bar but if it is a bar I would be fishing in front of the house with the red roof or the one to the left of it.


Definitely a bar slanting out from left to right in picture... Fished just about in front of red roof this morning... Tide was low.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

First glance without knowing the area I would look at the close deep water ate the blue house and the red rOofed house. The end of the bar to the right between the blue house and the sandlot, depending how far it is. or the suds a few houses to the left. Also that pic os probably way old and it is nothing like that now


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Cooper thanks for the reply that photo was taken about 9 am this morning from my sons drone.... So it's very very current.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

What a way to scout a beach! Nice trout too


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

psudukie said:


> Cooper thanks for the reply that photo was taken about 9 am this morning from my sons drone.... So it's very very current.


Are you serious?! Oh now that's just cool. I figured it was a stock photo you found. Way to scout a beach. How far is the tail end of that bar in front of the sand lot from shore? I can't tell, 100-150 yards?


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Last night was slower with a couple Miller one went about 14 inches... I think se wind hurt. This morning light wind out of sw and tide falling. Cooper I would guess that are is 150 yard or more.. Not reachable with my spinning fear or my lack of skill. Time to stop bitching here and get to some fishing!!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

psudukie.... I sent you my pick about the picture with an explanation why and my pick is the small hump on the right with water busting over it for Pomps ..... that spot will only last a few minutes as the tide rises or falls, you must follow the tides and move accordingly .... Good Luck, River


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

Fish in front of the orange roof house, make sure to fish one really short


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Well... Clear water... But ver few fish... Half dozen small whiting a small puffer three short flounder(one on a small swim shad jig), always fun to catch something on artificials.

Wind is again turning sw tends to stir the water here a bit we will see if that helps later on. I am quickly becoming a believer in flouro and circle hooks.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

psudukie said:


> Well... Clear water... But ver few fish... Half dozen small whiting a small puffer three short flounder(one on a small swim shad jig), always fun to catch something on artificials.
> 
> Wind is again turning sw tends to stir the water here a bit we will see if that helps later on. I am quickly becoming a believer in flouro and circle hooks.


Well last couple fishing cycles have been tougher as the wind is 15mph plus and makes for challenging fishing gir a novice like myself. Still managing a couple smaller mullets. Having sone success swimming a jig in between Bach and sandbar.... Couple short flounder and fairly sure a couple lizard fish are lurking as a couple baits came back tailess.

Mind suppose to go offshore tomorrow and be light on Tuesday hopefully back at it in full force.

You guys let me know if posts get annoying.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Late start tonight close to eight before I got down to the beach. Standard set up flouro and shrimp.

















Right off the bat slammed by a solid pomp... Would olive to see what a three ponder fight like... This one guessing about a pound and a quarter. Released unharmed. The other shows a double 20 minutes later the lower mullet was about a pound. 

Fun night. Quick shout out to River, he's always helpful and willing to share knowledge. Thanks River.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice.Thank you for the reports.All I need now is a Drone and send the pics. to River


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Back at it this morning. 4 or 5 nice blues this morning and several small mullet all on shrimp and flouro. Blues were a good class of fish14-18 inches. Fun time!


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Img_4284.jpg


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

This is a great fathers day. The smallest blue earlier.


----------

